# Help! Which batting for first quilt?



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have completed my first quilt top and am struggling to decide which batting to use. I have listed a few things that I think I should be considering in order to determine the batting material. Please feel free to add any other considerations to help me decide.


We plan to use the quilt as the bedspread/bed covering. 
This quilt will not get regular laundering (spot cleaning when necessary). 
We live in a very cold climate. 
The quilt is all cotton fabric. 
The quilting will be simple. 
I like old, traditional-looking, rustic quilts. 

So...

What are your recommendations?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I love Warm and Natural cotton batting. Has a nice, soft drape. Gives that nice, old fashioned look the first time you wash it. Can be quilted up to ten inches apart. Very warm.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Agree!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I recently got a lovely batting made from wool. It wasn't roving or fleece but processed to be used in pillows or a quilt. The amount I got was only enough for a pillow or little quilt. I think cotton batting is wonderful and never use anything but natural fiber in my fabrics for sewing, yarns for knitting or crocheting. I even stick to cotton threads.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

romysbaskets said:


> I recently got a lovely batting made from wool. It wasn't roving or fleece but processed to be used in pillows or a quilt. The amount I got was only enough for a pillow or little quilt. I think cotton batting is wonderful and never use anything but natural fiber in my fabrics for sewing, yarns for knitting or crocheting. I even stick to cotton threads.


I should have stated that I wasn't even considering polyester batting. ( I also only use cotton thread on cotton since I was warned that polyester thread can literally "saw" through cotton fabrics over time.)

I should have made myself more cleare in that I am trying to decide between WOOL and COTTON.

In Texas, cotton was king, but up here, it seems most folks use wool in quilt tops except for those decorative, thin little quilts and table-runners and then they use cotton.

I have also read about 80/20 cotton/poly batting but wasn't really considering that either - maybe it has its applications for baby quilts?

I also read about washable/(superwash) wool batting. Any thoughts?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I should have stated that I wasn't even considering polyester batting. ( I also only use cotton thread on cotton since I was warned that polyester thread can literally "saw" through cotton fabrics over time.)
> 
> I should have made myself more cleare in that I am trying to decide between WOOL and COTTON.
> 
> ...


Here is a pretty good basic tutorial about types of batting. 
https://weallsew.com/quilt-batting-101/


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SLFarmMI said:


> Here is a pretty good basic tutorial about types of batting.
> https://weallsew.com/quilt-batting-101/


Thank you! VERY helpful!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Thank you! VERY helpful!


Any time. You know, we do expect pictures when it is done.


----------

